# Walther LG400 Fore End Weights



## Andre (Feb 16, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## randyc (Feb 16, 2015)

Very interesting post, thanks !


----------

